# I just want a hug



## matsuri (Feb 26, 2012)

turned 24 recently. I'm still working dead end jobs and still a virgin. I've been so sad lately and all I want is some kind of physical contact. it doesn't even have to be a hug, just someone to hold my hand. I can't even remember the last time I had any kind of physical contact with someone. 

I'm so tired. I have this tiny sliver of hope that it's going to get better but **** just keeps getting worse. I honestly don't know how much more I can take before I completely lose my mind.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

:squeeze


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Me too ;( :cry

Loneliness is the most painful thing I've ever experienced...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I feel the same way. :squeeze


----------



## matsuri (Feb 26, 2012)

thank you guys. you have no idea how much it helps me just to know somebody is actually willing to.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## SeReavs (Mar 16, 2016)

:hug

:squeeze


----------



## matsuri (Feb 26, 2012)

thank you all so much 
SeReavs- monster hunter?


----------



## SeReavs (Mar 16, 2016)

matsuri said:


> thank you all so much
> SeReavs- monster hunter?


YES! You hit the ball on noticing my profile picture. He's nibbly. 

And you're welcome!


----------



## matsuri (Feb 26, 2012)

ah yes, the niblesnarf! glad to see a fan on here!


----------



## SeReavs (Mar 16, 2016)

matsuri said:


> ah yes, the niblesnarf! glad to see a fan on here!


Same here! You and I should totally hunt together some time, i'm game.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation. I don't know what to say, it seems some people just get left by the wayside. I often wish I had someone beside me, but I can't even get people to look at me, let alone care.


----------



## matsuri (Feb 26, 2012)

SeReavs said:


> matsuri said:
> 
> 
> > ah yes, the niblesnarf! glad to see a fan on here!
> ...


YES! ABSOLUTELY! I never have anyone to play with and my guild is seriously lacking any completions because I have no extra players. I only have tri on the wii and the ds though I'm saving everything I can to finally get 4


----------



## SeReavs (Mar 16, 2016)

matsuri said:


> YES! ABSOLUTELY! I never have anyone to play with and my guild is seriously lacking any completions because I have no extra players. I only have tri on the wii and the ds though I'm saving everything I can to finally get 4


4 Ultimate is pretty good, but I recommend getting Generations this summer, it's the newest one, and it's MUCH more action packed. Alot more monsters return than in 4U. But, either way, i'm open to it all, bud!


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i can send an e-hug too :squeeze


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

*hug*

hugs make everything better. all I wanna do right now is cuddle, but my cuddle buddy is busy


----------



## flockstain (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't think i've ever experienced a hug since I was maybe 6 or something. I honestly can't remember.
I'd hug you bro. It would be the most awkward hug ever but still.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

aw.  i feel like i want to be hugged a lot, too.


----------



## SeReavs (Mar 16, 2016)

tea111red said:


> aw.  i feel like i want to be hugged a lot, too.


:squeeze

Here ya go! Let no one be excluded.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SeReavs said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Here ya go! Let no one be excluded.


hehe, thank you.


----------



## SeReavs (Mar 16, 2016)

tea111red said:


> hehe, thank you.


Any time, friend. :3


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

matsuri said:


> turned 24 recently. I'm still working dead end jobs and still a virgin. I've been so sad lately and all I want is some kind of physical contact. it doesn't even have to be a hug, just someone to hold my hand. I can't even remember the last time I had any kind of physical contact with someone.
> 
> I'm so tired. I have this tiny sliver of hope that it's going to get better but **** just keeps getting worse. I honestly don't know how much more I can take before I completely lose my mind.


ah. I'd love to have a female friend like you. I guess I can give you air hugs. :squeezeFeel free to PM me. If it doesn't work please tell me. I keep changing the settings because I had a mood swing


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> ah. I'd love to have a female friend like you. I guess I can give you air hugs. :squeeze Feel free to PM me. If it doesn't work please tell me. I keep changing the settings because I had a mood swing


For the mood swing. :hug


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

ANX1 said:


> For the mood swing. :hug


:hug thanks


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> :hug thanks


You're welcome.


----------

